# Hello form southwest Indiana



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

If you've not gotten connected, southern Indiana has an excellent club. The IBA and ISBA, both excellent State organizations, have meetings in February. Both the meetings are in the Indy area. I've found fellow beeks to be tremendous assets.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck this year. Will be my first.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome to another Hoosier!

As BooneCtyBeek said, there's a good local club near you; the Southwest Indiana beekeepers. 
http://www.in.gov/dnr/entomolo/files/ep-beekeeper_assoc.pdf


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome ILB!


----------

